# Trading spot prices of gold



## Young Gun (27 July 2006)

hey everyone , last week I stumbled apon a CFD , forex and futures platform that gave you a 20 day trail. The platform is called CK Locke Trader. Anyways I started off with $100,000. Last thursday I short sold gold because I belived it was going down, which it did about 4 % or so . Then about 2 days ago I had a feeling it was comming back up which it did yesterday and today. Anyways long story short , from the $100,000 i started with I am up 100% and have a balance of $200,000.

I am no genious or expert charter , I was wonder if I was just lucky or is their anyone out their making it big trading commodities or currency ?


----------



## Mr_Liquidity (24 August 2006)

Young Gun said:
			
		

> hey everyone , last week I stumbled apon a CFD , forex and futures platform that gave you a 20 day trail. The platform is called CK Locke Trader. Anyways I started off with $100,000. Last thursday I short sold gold because I belived it was going down, which it did about 4 % or so . Then about 2 days ago I had a feeling it was comming back up which it did yesterday and today. Anyways long story short , from the $100,000 i started with I am up 100% and have a balance of $200,000.
> 
> I am no genious or expert charter , I was wonder if I was just lucky or is their anyone out their making it big trading commodities or currency ?




Young GUN In 4 weeks I turned $4050 into 10 000 with out a loss or having to pay any cont matinace, What I am saying is you can make a hell of a profit on the COMEX and CBOT but as quickly as you make it you can lose it i know exatly where you made that cash I was short same time you where but i got caught on the come back the other day 1600 turned into 400 profit but that's the game.

if you have a good gut feel trade on, but always have a tight stop! and always protect your profits!

good luck to you


----------

